

What Your Internet Plan Will Look Like Without Net Neutrality - ademarre
http://www.willchatham.com/news/politics/what-your-internet-plan-will-look-like-without-net-neutrality/

======
bediger4000
I'm looking at the service tiers and I've got to wonder what use is putting
google access in a tier? You use google to find other things, and if those
things aren't in your package... Which brings me to small, personal web sites.
What happens to them? In what tier do they belong?

Also: what about spammers? Will they have to pay for access? That would almost
be worth it.

------
DigitalSea
Service providers can try, but will inevitably fail. We the people will always
find a way around restrictions like this via VPN's, proxies and whatnot. Those
without the know-how of bypassing such blocks will be the ones who get stung
and end up paying if something like this ever happens.

